# Dasher



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We had an amazing weekend after taking some time off since my life has been pretty busy. Dasher always seems to have fun at trials but this weekend he really showed me how much he missed them 

Dasher finished his Open Standard title with two clean runs and two first places and then he got a fourth place in Excellent B Jumpers for his first MACH points (He did this in 7 trials-a few of which we only went for one day!) 

We have had a bump in the road with standard as Dasher's first trial he flew off the teeter and then he developed a fear of it. We have been working on it and he always gets on but then he lays on it and kill time in standard. This weekend he was still apprehensive but I gave him the support he needed and we made up time flying around the rest of the course. I am learning to read his signals better.. he already knows mine!

Belle and Dora went for support but I have to say Dasher could care less about them as he has fallen in love with papillions. If keeping him focused around goldens wasn't bad enough now we are surrounded by papillions in excellent... great!

Now my little man is Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer AXJ OA CD HC RN TDI CGC


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wowza! Congratulations Amanda and Dasher -- you guys are an AWESOME pair. I bet all the papillons are talking about that handsome Havanese boy.....

Jane


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tabbyrawr (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations! The Papillons are probably totally wowed!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great weekend, we are so happy you and Dasher had a fun time.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher! :whoo::whoo:
I applaud you for all your hard work and commitment to Dasher and his many accomplishments. You are truly a "GREAT TEAM".


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Amanda, I can see you are ready for another black and white boy, Sir Winston is on his way! 

Seriously congratulations to you both!!! Where will you be next?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Flynn- I was suppose to be with Sandi but I forgot to enter... ugh! I need to get on top of shows and plan things out better. I am probably too busy but it is fun to take the dogs and have a doggy weekend


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Flynn- I was suppose to be with Sandi but I forgot to enter... ugh! I need to get on top of shows and plan things out better. I am probably too busy but it is fun to take the dogs and have a doggy weekend


Why don't you all post it..I would love to try and go so I could see ya'llllll!! Bet others would too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have to enter ahead of time in order to share it! <BG> I can tell you that I will be in ATL on 4/24 and Clemson 5/7-9 if anyone wants to visit, I am the one with the bouncy black and white boy probably chasing your dog!

I haven't gotten the schedule for ATL yet so I don't know what time I will be done but I would love to meet up if we are done at an early time- warning last time I went to an ATL trial, it took FOREVER. I thought I would be done at noon and I had never been to an agility trial put together so horribly (some showed once at 9 am and later at 6pm!) I was told it usually isn't that bad. I don't like being stuck there all day and neither do my pups. Dash isn't one to relax at trial and we are still learning that. But I will let you know when I get the running schedule and maybe a few of us can meet up afterwards? I sometimes take Belle and Dora and sometimes just Dash depending on how much of a rush I am in and how long they have to sit around.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Amanda!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Way to go Dasher! Congrats to you both :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Super Stars!!!

We couldn't be more proud of you two! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, you and Dasher are an amazing team. Congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations Amanda & Dasher! Good job!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That's *super*, Amanda! You and Dasher make a wonderful team!:cheer2:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay Dash!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Jackson will be his biggest cheerleader!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Dasher! We're going to have another MACH Havanese around here in no time! Wooot! You're great representatives of the breed, Amanda!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

By the way, Amanda, our baseball team just got renamed "The Dash" for our brand new baseball stadium. I know the perfect mascot!! Maybe he should come perform . . .


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Amanda and Dash!! 

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I must say Dasher is adorable and you guys as a team just ROCK!
Huge Congrats!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We have a lot of work ahead of us (the more you do the more you realize you don't know a lot!) but he has a lot of fun with it so as long as he does we will keep playing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also wanted to say this was the first weekend AKC allowed mixed breeds to play in the ring. I was personally for this and at the trial I was at they did a wonderful job. Their dogs were well trained (in and out of the ring) and you could see how excited they were to play with their dogs in the ring. A group of competitors came and they wore t-shirts that said "I am a mutt too!" I thought that was pretty cute


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats, Amanda & Dash! Well done!


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations!
Cody and I did CPE this weekend. First trial where it really got hot and he slowed down a lot. Any hints on keeping them cool?
We did complete all our level 3's so we are now:

Cody CSL 3

Nina


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cogratulations to Dash AND Cody!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congratulations! that's wonderful!!! he is so handsome too


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoooo way to go Dasher! Way to go Amanda too. You put in alot of hard work to make it happen!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Whoohooo!!! Way to go Dasher!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Amanda & Dasher :whoo:

I got to talk to Amanda after the trial on Sat. and you can just hear the excitement in her voice, her and Dasher are having a blast together that is part of what makes them a great team.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! That is awesome. I love all the ribbons that Dash is posing with.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

So happy for Dasher and as Sasha knows those "teeters" can be very scary. I love the Papillion attraction - Sasha has an admirer in her agility class. He watches her and if she doesn't take an obstacle he refuses it as well. I am Sasha's handicap if I were better I might try to show her in agility.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

ninab said:


> Congratulations!
> Cody and I did CPE this weekend. First trial where it really got hot and he slowed down a lot. Any hints on keeping them cool?
> We did complete all our level 3's so we are now:
> 
> ...


Congrats! I am not familiar with CPE so what is level 3? As to keeping cool, I try to keep Dash out of the sun as much as possible. I have also really had to buckle down on leaving him in his crate (yes the horrible place where Dash can't visit all the dogs I have a cooling mat but I haven't used it yet. One thing my agility instructor did to Dash was pour water (not cold just regular temp) down his belly during class when he was panting last summer. He wasn't fond of this but I do think it cooled him off.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann said:


> :whoo: Amanda & Dasher :whoo:
> 
> I got to talk to Amanda after the trial on Sat. and you can just hear the excitement in her voice, her and Dasher are having a blast together that is part of what makes them a great team.


It is so nice to have a Dasher after an Isabelle and shhhh (even a Dora!) Dasher is intrinsically motivated. Dora I am exhausted after cheerleading her.



> So happy for Dasher and as Sasha knows those "teeters" can be very scary. I love the Papillion attraction - Sasha has an admirer in her agility class. He watches her and if she doesn't take an obstacle he refuses it as well. I am Sasha's handicap if I were better I might try to show her in agility.


I think I handicap him as well. Dasher's energy can really kick in at a trial and throw me off. Our strides are obviously very different so there is no excuse that I can't get in front of him but sometimes he will speed up like crazy and the first rule of front crossing is you have to be in front of your dog and suddenly he is in front of me and I don't know what to do... so I look like an idiot. I am thinking if I could just teach Dash to read the course map and throw him in, it would go smoother!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I am thinking if I could just teach Dash to read the course map and throw him in, it would go smoother!


ound: (What a visual!) ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always love reading your posts. It's so cool your hard work is paying off, the best part is you and the kids seem to really have a good time.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You both are STARS in my book and my eyes too! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I think you will meet your goals and exceed them. You both make such a great team! I think I am about two titles behind on my web site under Dasher's name! LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

you rock.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Y I think I am about two titles behind on my web site under Dasher's name! LOL


You are only two trials behind though that is what has made it so fun! :whoo:

Last night Dasher had practice and I took Dora and she finally got comfortable at class and was pawing at the crate door every time I went to get Dasher out. I thought she might have to go potty but guess who was jealous and wanted to play! I am going to take her for the next month and if she stays wanting to play, she may be enrolling in classes as well!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Go Dora! I know you can do it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ninab said:


> Congratulations!
> Cody and I did CPE this weekend. First trial where it really got hot and he slowed down a lot. Any hints on keeping them cool?
> We did complete all our level 3's so we are now:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you both as well.

Amanda CPE levels indicate how many Q's you need for each level Ex:

Level 1 you need
2 Q's in Standard (always double the level you are at to know how many Q's needed)
1 Q in each for Colors, Wildcard, Snooker, Jackpot, Full House & Jumpers

So at Level 3 Cody had to get a total of 24 Q's to earn the title. 
6 Q's in Standard and 3 Q's each in all the other games.
Not to mention the other 24 Q's needed just to get to level 3.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I am thinking if I could just teach Dash to read the course map and throw him in, it would go smoother!


My first show jumper was like that. She was WAY more experienced than me (at least you have that over Dash!!!<g>0 and at times I felt like if she could talk, se'd say, "Just show me the next fence, then stay out of my @#$% way!!!" 

I sure hope that Kodi will have that same desire Dash has when we get out there... He'll need it with me, as a complete novice, handling him!<g>


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks.
This a video from last month at a NADAC trial. Cody was flying on his first A-frame!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Leeann! I am just doing AKC right now but maybe eventually. My problem is there aren't agility trials close ( 2 a year within an hour and they just started this year!) But that is probably good cause my agility budget is limited! I spend enough at AKC right now. And luckily it is gonna be a long road for masters and mach cause this cheeseburger for Dash for every title.... lol!

Nina- Awesome and he looks like he is having fun. I have trained Dasher with running contacts and he has been having a bit of issues with flying but he hasn't quite missed one in trial and I am definitely going to be working on that 

Is that one of the game classes in the video where you make your own course (I didn't see cones!)? I just tried AKC Fast for the first time on Saturday. I didn't really know what it was but got a pep talk and we were able to do the send. I don't work much on distance as one of my personal goals in agility is to get in better shape and my stride is quite a bit bigger than Dasher's (so is my butt!) so I should be able to keep up with him. Personally, I am not comfortable yet doing it and it was kind of stressful. That I had to pick my course, pick the time I get out, etc. I actually had an agility friend do it for me and just ran it. He did it right cause we were under time and won the class. I think I signed up one more time but at this point, I don't feel like I am personally ready for the games!

Karen- I think Dasher was born more for agility than me though. He is underweight and I am over! I have horrible conformation, he can turn at a dime! I would say my rear v. his but I don't want to get into that..... 

But before Dash I have only done two days of trials- Dora's slow but fun runs and Isabelle's wow runs. Dash technically started out as my novice A dog (Dora had two legs) and him and Dora finished their titles together. I have been being talked into putting Belle back in but it isn't that fun for me and she has a weaker patella so I have no plans right now. Maybe if I can put tequilla in my water bottle! Dora will do so occasionally cause she does have fun at trials which is surprising cause she can stress out in big crowds let alone with tons of barking crazy dogs!


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

This was a touch and go. The course was numbered (they use small numbers not cones). I think some of the Border Collies read the numbers so the handler just stands in the middle and occasionally lifts an arm or drops a shoulder.
Nina


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Karen- I think Dasher was born more for agility than me though. He is underweight and I am over! I have horrible conformation, he can turn at a dime! I would say my rear v. his but I don't want to get into that.....


Actually, when I've seen videos of the two of you, you look like we're put together similarly. <sigh> You look tall too, or is it just that Dash is smaller than Kodi?



ama0722 said:


> I have been being talked into putting Belle back in but it isn't that fun for me and she has a weaker patella so I have no plans right now. Maybe if I can put tequilla in my water bottle!


Tequilla, Vallium, whatever works! I know you can't drug the dogs, but are there any rules about the handler?


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new titles!

For summer heat, I try to wety my guys down between runs. You have to ge tthe water down to their skin or it doesn't help. (Not so easy with Havanese fur.) As it evaporates is wicks heat away from the body. Because my guys don't like to be sprayed with a hose, I bought a lawn sprayer that I drag to trials. Its a gentler spray, so even though they still don't like it, they do tolerate it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- ummm Dash is thin and slender and me not so much but agility is pushing me towards that goal. I have been running a classmates dog who broke her leg at class so that has helped as well. Dash is 10.25" tall and 10lbs. I will only say I am just under 5 7" and I am so not writing the rest.... HAHHAHAHA!

Margaret- I see a lot of people do that as well. They do the baby pools at the trials near me but none of my dogs will do them. Might be something in the future to consider. Sigh to the grooming afterward though!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can feel Kodi's ribs, but I don't think I'd call him "thin"... more "well sprung" to use a horse term. I'd like to believe I'm just well sprung too!ound:

We had a great lesson today. We worked on really slowing things down and pulling things apart so that I can keep his attention better. One of the problems we have is that he tends to forge when we're heeling. She had me totally remove my bait bag, hold a bunch of treats in my right hand and feed them into my left hand one at a time BEHIND my back. Wow! miracle cure!<g>

At the point that I am, it is SO helpful to have a private lesson now and then to have someone experienced really pick apart what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well agility doesn't care if your dog is well sprung or not  Tons of people run dogs that are "too sprung" in the later sense and there are tons of handlers that are "very sprung" as well! Dash has always been lean and thin. I have tried to put weight on him but he is just an athletic guy. My husband keeps saying he just needs to drink diet pepsi's like him and he will get a belly 

I try to balance not being so technical in my runs but I tend to do that and it slows me and my dog down. And at this level, I should not be slowing down (honestly i still count numbers in my head and the last trial, it shows!) But you do heeling while doing agility? I have never heard of doing that- why would you want to slow him down and feed him from behind. My instructor would be screaming RUN AMANDA RUN if Dash was forging. She always says if Dash gets ahead of me it is cause I am not moving fast enough!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry! I guess I wasn't clear. Kodi hasn't started his formal agility lessons yet. He's not quite a year yet, so we'll catch the beginner's class the next time it starts, which I think is in May some time. We've been doing formal obedience classes and rally run-throughs. (that's not really a class, they run it like a trial, but the instructor does give you tips as you go, and there are do-overs if you need them ) Every once in a while, I take a private lesson, just to work on some specific things that we don't get to in the larger class, or just cleaning things up. That's what we were doing the other day. So it was heeling for obedience and rally, NOT agility! 

Oh, and probably because I wrote how well our lesson went, we were a train wreck at run throughs yesterday.:redface: He has been doing so well that she suggested that I do it off lead this time. Well, that might have been OK any other week, but most weeks they have the big dogs go first, and then lower the jump for the little ones. I get there in time to walk the course, but I don't usually need to warm him up any earlier because there's typically a good half hour between walking the course and us going into the ring. 

THIS week, they decided to do the small dogs first, and Kodi was the second dog in the ring. There was no time, and then there is this kind of strange lady who comes with 3 Huskys, all of whom try to lunge out of their crates any time a small dog is near them. Because NO ONE wants to be near these dogs, everyone else's crates were bunched together, and there was no place to warm up close to the ring other than RIGHT in front of the Husky's crates. I just gave up on warming him up, and went right into the ring. The minute I took the leash off, he booked it toward the gate. Probably if I'd called him, he would have come back, but I panicked at the thought that he was running RIGHT toward those Huskies in their flimsy cloth crates, and instead of calling him, I chased him. Game time was on! (fortunately, we did corral him before he got out of the ring!:redface Well, obviously, he went back on the leash, but neither of us were in prime form after that. I was still shaking, and he was so pleased with his little bit of freedom that he walked around most of the course on his hind legs.

The place I do have to give both of us a pat on the back is that after our disastrous first run, I took him outside, away from the scary rabbit-eating wolves and worked him for about half an hour. We both settled down and went back in and did a MUCH better job the second time around.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay, I was really questioning doing that but thought it might be someone's philosophy on control or something! I will admit I am a very lazy trainer but I am very lucky to have Dash who wants to work and has naturally wanted to and wants to work with me (this doesnt work so well with belle). I started him off without a leash so he always has been without one so for him it is no big deal he moved up from rally novice to advanced in 3 trials (dora and belle did the same- I think the little dogs just get it fast). What is a big deal for Dash is the big trials and if the dogs in the ring next to him look like they are having more fun.... Dash is gonna join them! I thought rally novice was hard cause we had to use a leash and I don't  It has been a year since we have been in the rally ring but I think we will try again. What I love about rally is as long as you have a great working relationship with your dog, you can be a really really lazy trainer and walk in and do well (shhhhh!)

I would really talk to your instructor or whoever runs it to requiring dogs to not be near the gates. That is a disaster waiting to happen with dogs who already have prey drive.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I would really talk to your instructor or whoever runs it to requiring dogs to not be near the gates. That is a disaster waiting to happen with dogs who already have prey drive.


Good idea. It was worse this week, because we had to use the smaller of the two rings, as some type of seminar class was using the bigger ring (which has more crate and sitting space too)

I wish I could just suggest that she not even be allowed to come. (although, in fairness, her dogs ARE better out of the crates) I felt REALLY bad for the lady before me with the tea-cup poodle. She had the first small dog, and one of the huskies was the last large dog. So on the second round, the lady with the poodle had to go in knowing this huge not-so-nice husky was sitting beside the gate doing his honor. You had to come within lunge distance of the honor dog three times during the course. The owner did stay close enough to grab the husky... not 6 feet away, but still. I don't know if I would have done it.

BTW, you make rally sounds so easy! I think it's definitely easier than formal obedience, but for a total newbie like me, I wouldn't call it "easy" yet. I can definitely see what you mean about moving up, though. Kodi can do most of the signs through excellent level (not so good at backing up straight yet!!!). The things he would have trouble with at the higher levels are the same things he's having trouble with now - attention!<g> When he's on, I certainly don't need the leash, in fact, it gets in my way, which is why the instructor suggested I take it off. So I think that once I can keep him focused on me, we won't have to much trouble with the signs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think compared with other dog sports for me and my dogs, it is the easiest- I didn't mean it directed at you as each dog is different.  Dora was my first dog to play in anything and then I thought why not try it with Belle <BG> Dash I knew what I liked doing so he has been a blessing. Attention that is a never ending battle in anything having to do with your dog  Dash I almost always have it, Dora most of the time (she gets nervous), Isabelle hardly ever (she doesnt get nervous!) <BG> I just looked up to see what legs the pups have and I did get Belle through RA so if it can be done with her, it can be done with any dog! 

It is also good to get used to being close to other dogs and you getting comfortable with it. I think a lot of people forget that in a trial situation (if you ever plan on doing that), you usually don't have much room and there are dogs all around the entrance and exit with their owners. The other thing is you don't get to pick the order and usually it is done by height (advanced and excellent rally- they have to change the jump height so they put you in height order usually). Often times we are the first dog in the ring or the last. I have pictures of the girls- Dora between two GSDs in obedience and Belle taking first over two irish wolfhounds. Often times, I have been the only toy dog in the ring and in competition situations it is dogs I don't know and I hope they are well behaved!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Nothing to do with your post, but I just love how proud the second hav from the right looks in your sig.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I think compared with other dog sports for me and my dogs, it is the easiest- I didn't mean it directed at you as each dog is different. Dora was my first dog to play in anything and then I thought why not try it with Belle <BG> Dash I knew what I liked doing so he has been a blessing. Attention that is a never ending battle in anything having to do with your dog  Dash I almost always have it, Dora most of the time (she gets nervous), Isabelle hardly ever (she doesnt get nervous!) <BG> I just looked up to see what legs the pups have and I did get Belle through RA so if it can be done with her, it can be done with any dog!


Oh, I know you didn't mean anything negative, and I know that every animal develops at a different pace. I'm sure Kodi will get there... over all, I think he's doing great... we just had a bad day!



ama0722 said:


> It is also good to get used to being close to other dogs and you getting comfortable with it. I think a lot of people forget that in a trial situation (if you ever plan on doing that), you usually don't have much room and there are dogs all around the entrance and exit with their owners. The other thing is you don't get to pick the order and usually it is done by height (advanced and excellent rally- they have to change the jump height so they put you in height order usually). Often times we are the first dog in the ring or the last. I have pictures of the girls- Dora between two GSDs in obedience and Belle taking first over two irish wolfhounds. Often times, I have been the only toy dog in the ring and in competition situations it is dogs I don't know and I hope they are well behaved!


I've been working very hard making sure he is exposed to all different kinds of dogs. That's one of the reason we do the rally run-thoughs, and a drop-in class as well as our regular scheduled class. Both run-throughs and the drop-in class have ALL different sorts and sizes of dogs. He's actually pretty good with everyone. It was _me_ who was worried about the Huskies, and I don't think I'd take a chance on dogs acting like that even at a trial. I've always made competition decisions for my horses based on their safety and well-being, and I'm sure the same will be true for my little guy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well yesterday we didn't Q but spent time learning each other! Dash had his fastest time in standard but the little _ _ _ _ went off course the first time to visit a ring steward!!! He has never done that. I saw him start to go and thought OMG he has to go potty (thinking I would be mortified) but he ran and jumped up on her like he didnt know they were in there. When I yelled at him he ran into the weave poles- ofcourse randomly.

Yesterday I tried some new things getting him vamped up outside the course and it worked cause his running dog walk was awesome and we got to do it twice cause the timer didn't work correctly. But praising Dasher made him do everything faster the second time!

Then in jumpers I went the wrong way on a pin wheel... doh! It is a lot easier to make mistakes the faster you go <BG>

So I guess we were even and both had our oops moments. I am just so glad he has no weather bug personality like Isabelle cause it was thunderstorms the entire morning.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Well yesterday we didn't Q but spent time learning each other! Dash had his fastest time in standard but the little _ _ _ _ went off course the first time to visit a ring steward!!! He has never done that. I saw him start to go and thought OMG he has to go potty (thinking I would be mortified) but he ran and jumped up on her like he didnt know they were in there. When I yelled at him he ran into the weave poles- ofcourse randomly.
> 
> Yesterday I tried some new things getting him vamped up outside the course and it worked cause his running dog walk was awesome and we got to do it twice cause the timer didn't work correctly. But praising Dasher made him do everything faster the second time!
> 
> ...


So Dash decided he liked the ring stewart huh? I hope I get to meet them all, especially Queen Belle. I think your life would be boring without her!! Maybe Dora will decide it is time to show everyone what she can do too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Amanda, I am so glad you posted about Dashers day. I thought it is something I am doing wrong. Yogi is working on Obedience with distractions. Our home work is to practice weaves and jumps (he is good with obedience at home) sometimes in the middle of the weaves he''ll run over and do a jump or two, then come back and finish!
Also the only time he went threw the tunnels he Woo Wooed all the way through, is this normal?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

by woo woo'ed what do you mean? lol. 

I think they all go through learning curves. It was just odd to me that Dash had never done anything like this before as he has complete focus but something about this person struck him as needing to visit. I think his going into the weaves was because I yelled his name harshly. He normally has great obstacle focus. Let's just say on Monday night, Dasher is ONLY PLAYING WITH ME 

Flynn- Belle wouldn't have been the same dog. She is a total weather bug and flips out during storms. That is the only time she is a quiet and good dog


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's so cool to hear how the two of you are doing at each trial, even when you don't win!

I went and stewarded at my first obedience/agility trial today. It was fun and very interesting. I felt particularly bad for an Open A dog (a gorgeous Golden) in my ring who did a letter perfect individual exercise, did the long sit with no problem, and then casually, as the handlers were leaving the ring for the long down, got up and tried to follow them out. There was a little Beagle who wiggled his but through both the long sit and the long down, and HE was the one I was betting would make a break for freedom. But even when the Golden (who was next to him) left, he just stayed there and wiggled. (Hmmm - There's a question... do you lose points for wiggling, if the dog stays put?) You just never know when you're working with animals!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think they said the q rate in akc agility is 20% so we owe our share  

Did they do obedience and agility at the same show? That is very rare so you got double the fun  I think minor movement is deduction but more than minor is a NQ for all levels of obedience. I know a lot of times dogs have a lot of trouble from the adjustment of seeing their owner to not from novice to open.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I think they said the q rate in akc agility is 20% so we owe our share


What are your statistics with Dash... I'm betting more than 80% q's.



ama0722 said:


> Did they do obedience and agility at the same show? That is very rare so you got double the fun  I think minor movement is deduction but more than minor is a NQ for all levels of obedience. I know a lot of times dogs have a lot of trouble from the adjustment of seeing their owner to not from novice to open.


Duh, it was late and I mis-typed. It wasn't obedience and agility... it was obedience and rally. I was so far away from the rally ring that I couldn't see anything going on down there. (there were at least 4, maybe 5 performance rings. My ring was at one end and rally at the other)

I did get a little "extra" though... The Havs ended up showing after the performance rings finished, so I got to go root for our local forum pups in the conformation ring. (I have no idea what I'm watching, but they all looked adorable!) I also put my stewarding money toward a beautiful braided leather leash from Hogan Leather. (to which DH said "WHY do you need ANOTHER leash? You've only got one dog?":der


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

krandall said:


> What are your statistics with Dash... I'm betting more than 80% q's.
> 
> Duh, it was late and I mis-typed. It wasn't obedience and agility... it was obedience and rally. I was so far away from the rally ring that I couldn't see anything going on down there. (there were at least 4, maybe 5 performance rings. My ring was at one end and rally at the other)
> 
> I did get a little "extra" though... The Havs ended up showing after the performance rings finished, so I got to go root for our local forum pups in the conformation ring. (I have no idea what I'm watching, but they all looked adorable!) I also put my stewarding money toward a beautiful braided leather leash from Hogan Leather. (to which DH said "WHY do you need ANOTHER leash? You've only got one dog?":der


It was above 80% but now we are in with the big dogs where any error (mine or his!) is a NQ  Dash doesnt know any different and he is still having a lot of fun.

I have been to one place where they had obedience and agility under the same roof- the Cleveland Classic. It was a hike but it was nice to see everything and not have to change buildings in the cold. What forum pups were showing?

Leashes are addicting. I don't have just one I use but I know many obedience handlers that have their leash only for showing. I just grab whatever I grab. And I have been known to forget a collar and have to buy one!!! lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leashes are addicting. I don't have just one I use but I know many obedience handlers that have their leash only for showing. I just grab whatever I grab. And I have been known to forget a collar and have to buy one!!! lol


I'm the same way, I don't want my dogs to get use to just one leash or collar.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I mean when he went through the tunnels he does this different bark/howel its his kind of greeting/look at me it comes out woo woo woo. When I first got him he use to do it on a walk everytime he saw someone. Everybody did look! They thought it was cute. The trainer told me he's having a good time. Am I going to have to work on this?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Way to go Dash and Amanda! You two make an awesome team!! :rockon: :cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed this whole thread!:faint: Congrats Amanda and Dasher! You guys are totally awesome! :clap2:

Love the photo too!:thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> It was above 80% but now we are in with the big dogs where any error (mine or his!) is a NQ  Dash doesnt know any different and he is still having a lot of fun.
> 
> I have been to one place where they had obedience and agility under the same roof- the Cleveland Classic. It was a hike but it was nice to see everything and not have to change buildings in the cold. What forum pups were showing?
> 
> Leashes are addicting. I don't have just one I use but I know many obedience handlers that have their leash only for showing. I just grab whatever I grab. And I have been known to forget a collar and have to buy one!!! lol


Unfortunately, I'm not great with putting names with faces until I've met people several times.:redface: I know these ladies are forum folk because I've met them at Missy's house, and I've also seen them post here from time to time. Hopefully they'll speak up!

As far as leashes are concerned, they DO have different uses. I have a short (nice) leather one that I use for rally, so that when I have to do a right finish or the thing where you and the dog turn different ways, I don't fumble the long leash and get us twisted up.

Then I have a regular, cheapo nylon leash that I use for regular classes or any time I'll be expecting him to stay down and quiet for any length of time. The trainer has me standing on the leash and TOTALLY ignoring him, which is working REALLY well to reduce the demand barking he was doing. ("Hey, Mom, let's get going, already!!!!") The trouble is that sometimes he looks like he's just laying there nice and quiet, when ACTUALLY he's chewing on the leash, but it's hidden under those hairy paws.  So it can't be a nice one, because there is the potential for ruin. (a nice leather one already had a trip to the cobbler for repair:Cry

But I wanted a nice 6' walking leash that was soft and comfortable in my hand. This new one is that and SO pretty too. I don't even know how she does it. It's one piece of leather, that she splits from end to end but not THROUGH the end, and then somehow weaves through itself. So it's braided, but there are no ends sewn down. It's pretty cool. She's got the most gorgeous stuff. It makes you want to get a dog with a long, elegant neck, like Greyhound or Great Dane just to show it off. _MY_ beautiful collar is hidden under a pile of hair.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen-If I remember correctly the rule for rally on the honor dog is a 6 foot leash? So for some who want their dog to associate which leash to which activity that could be trouble. I think my dogs are smart and can walk in with or without a leash (let alone which one) and know what we are there for so like I said I don't worry about which one they have. My dogs run agility naked and usually practice obedience in the yard naked  I am definitely not a leash snob. I have one suede leash that was a gift and I don't use it (shhhh!)

Julie- don't worry it has happened even too quick for me to digest it! Kathy handed me the jackpot when she allowed me to pick up my little bff. He just came with focus and drive. I have just been there to go along with the ride. It has been very different than the girls! All of the people I train with keep saying he is gonna be a once in a life time agility dog. Its just a game for us and when he stops having fun, we stop doing it 

Robbie- At first with woo woo I thought you meant potty so I am glad I asked for clarification (some dogs do that too!!!) Isabelle is a tunnel sucker but the problem is sometimes she doesnt come out! As to barking, it isn't a deduction in agility. Dash isn't a tunnel sucker but will bark when I frustrate him (getting lost or stopping) or he is very energized (too much watching the border collies and shelties?) But when we were having teeter issues, my instructor encouraged me to get Dash to bark as it would mean he is more comfortable. I would say just keep running cause if it energizes him you better move faster


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are a few shots of Dash. I need to get organized after the school year. That aframe is suppose to be running but it obviously isnt!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dashie playing in the backyard (yes I do need the coffee cup to keep up with him!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures Amanda! He is soooooooooo fast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Karen-If I remember correctly the rule for rally on the honor dog is a 6 foot leash? So for some who want their dog to associate which leash to which activity that could be trouble.


Yeah, I don't think that will be a problem for Kodi. It's mostly so that I can handle the clicker, treats and the leash all at the same time. I think when I ONLY have the leash to worry about, I can manage to handle just the one 6' leash without tying us in knots. There are just so many PIECES during training!!!<g> I haven't seen him behave any different depending on which leash he has on, except for the flexi, and that's because the ONLY time we use that is to go out and go potty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Here are a few shots of Dash. I need to get organized after the school year. That aframe is suppose to be running but it obviously isnt!


Could he BE any cuter!?!? (and did he hit the contact ;-)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

As he has gotten confident, he has became faster too! I just need to get rid of some of this behind-lol! Tonight was a very successful training class for that. My goal was to get Dash on a straight away (3 jumps in a straight line) to a tunnel then table. From that obstacle discrimination back to the tunnel (not the A frame) with me hurrying to the other side of the tunnel to do a cross and line him up for the weaves and not the dummy jump. It wasn't complicated but I couldn't lead out (otherwise I was sending Dash to the a frame with my body) and I had to move. It took me 4 times to get my body right! The problem is Dash is now confident and will take any obstacle if I dont show him the right one.

The other thing we worked on was distractions. Everyone was required to sit in a plastic chair some where on the course. There were toys and a bag of pupperoni (Dash would probably pee on those!)

So one semi tired neezer and one exhausted me!

P.S. Isabelle did 4 obstacles of my choice in a row too!!! I won't tell share how many she did and how long it took her to quit the RLH around the course though!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Dasher, he does it all with style even if he is visiting with a ring stewart.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love your post about Dasher and about the girls. He always looks like he is having a good time. I know agility takes team work and you two are a great team! 
Thanks for posting about the woo woo's......If he were to pee....I would be mortified! I was embarrassed with the funny bark. So happy it's ok for him to woo woo through the tunnels.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't realize his contact was that bad until I saw that picture!

Sandi- last night in class no one was allowed to visit with Dasher! Not even the other dogs. I channeled my inner Belle dog and corrected everyone-lol!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Dasher looks so happy in those pictures. Congrats to both of you.:rockon:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amanda, it's really cool to hear about exactly what you guys are working on in class and why. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am in a group class but most of the members (other than crazy clicker guy) are very experienced and easy going. So if I mention something that I need help on, they are willing to give me advice and let me work on it in class.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amanda, I love those pictures. Your boy can fly!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I am in a group class but most of the members (other than crazy clicker guy) are very experienced and easy going. So if I mention something that I need help on, they are willing to give me advice and let me work on it in class.


That is what I love about agility most people are really helpful and are willing to share what has worked for them. Every class has a crazy clicker or a just plain crazy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, just saw your pictures. FANtastic. Wow, that boy can fly. You two are awesome.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda the picture of Dasher flying off the A-frame cracks me up, I can just feel you holding your breath thinking “hit the contact, hit the contact” as he comes flying off. That’s what happens when you have a fast dog having a blast LOL.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Amanda those pictures of Dash or great! I love the one with him doing weave poles. He looks so intense! I must've missed something... I get the Woo woo, but what is a tunnel sucker?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I never saw him do that! I realized he did after I saw the picture. I did some targeting last night with the dog walk as well.

Sandi- I have never met a person like this man and I hope I never do. He goes back and forth with clicking and jingling his keys. I dont think he ever plans to enter his dogs in a trial but has taken way more agility lessons than me. Different people make the world go round 

Christy- a dog who is attracted to tunnels. They see them and will run across an agility field forgetting you to go into one. I only have one of them thank goodness


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So today was HOT! 85F earlier and no AC. Dash and I were melting. Dash gave me a Q in Excellent Standard but he was pretty slow. Well Exc Jumpers he was faster even though it was later and warmer. But I got lost on course not once but TWICE (maybe 3 times!) I have been fighting an infection so I will blame that but everyone kept saying great havanese (they left out really bad handler!) But my DH came to watch so it was a good time


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At 85F, I'd be a puddle trying to run around, so you get kudos from me for even going! Good boy, Dash... but at this point, we expect nothing less!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Think you did so well just to be there!!! Hope you feel better soon. Give Dash a big hug!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher is now Bellatak’s AX and all the other titles…. 
Dasher q’ed every day in Excellent A standard this weekend and finished his title! This little guy is such an amazing partner to have. It has been a wonderful experience.
I on the other hand had some hiccups. Friday horribly lost on the EXC Jumpers course. Then Saturday I put my turn into early and I got blown of the course for saying something I shouldn’t have!!!! Shame on me but I couldn’t believe my careless mistake…
But today after Dash completed his AX title (this was my goal by the end of summer!) I decided to join the awesome Dasher team and we Q’ed in Exc B with a first earning some mach points. 
Instead of Dash getting his regular cheeseburger title treat. Dasher went for a massage! I took Belle first and she wasn’t that into it. She wanted to come to me. She would let the doctor touch her but I think she was thinking the vet. So I thought Dash wasn’t going to like this and I might have just spent a lot of cheeseburger money but Dash LOVED it! She had to laugh when she started working on him and he did full out neezer butt in the air pose for her!!! Dasher’s least favorite part was when she stopped. He was saying give her some more money mom  

Here are a few pics of Dash with his second biggest fan(clearly I am his first!) and me with my glowing in the humid south in 85F....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda that is wonderful, you have every reason to be proud. Congratulations.

Let me think about that reward.....Cheeseburger....Massage...Cheeseburger.....Massage
That Dasher is a very smart boy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love both of those pictures and all 5 of you! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Amanda. You make it all look so easy but I know how hard it really is. Team Dasher Rocks!!!


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher :cheer2:

My previous havs got free massages from a dog massage student who needed dogs for practice. Both dogs absolutely loved it! Sounds like a great reward for good work


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic, Amanda! You and Dashie rock!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Congrats to one of my hero doggies and his wonderful mommy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations to you both! I just saw this thread. I would trade a cheeseburger for a massage anytime, your boy is Smart!! You probably needed a massage too Amanda!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all, he is such an amazing little guy  Here he is with his pretties and prizes from this weekend. Dash can be a bit of a toy snob but that little squeeky hamburger has been a big hit!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love that photo, he is so unaffected isn't he?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I missed seeing Dashies' "glory photo" until today. What a handsome boy he is... and he deserves every toy he got, plus the massage AND a hamburger! (Tell her to go get you one, Dasher!):wink:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another Dashie brag! This weekend was our first time in Excellent B for both classes and Dasher got his first double Q (q'ing in standard and jumpers in excellent b on the same day). Friday Dasher messed it up for us, he actually crossed in front of me and went to the dog walk. We have been training a running dog walk with cookies at the end in class and he totally ignored my body and ran the dog walk. But he q'ed in jumpers. Saturday was our double q. Sunday I messed us up as I pulled off a jump too early and it was too late, Dash was reading my body language like he is suppose to.

I was very happy with him and the girls came and watched. Seriously CDL when you take 3 dogs to a hotel by yourself. Let alone Belle at an agility trial! It was definitely too warm for an outdoor trial for Dash as he slowed way down but I will still take the Q's


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching Dasher. He is such a great little dog, with a perfect Havanese personallity. 

Amanda noted that there were 3 black and white Havanese showing this weekend, all males....that is probably a record around here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dasher, you are amazing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another wonderful weekend. I just have to say I have the best agility partner ever. This weekend 2 double Q's and one jumpers Q. I messed up standard and jumpers today. Jumpers he made up for me (still not sure why or how... maybe he is starting to read the cones? Funny part is the judge's hand was half raised as it was so not going to happen and Dash just decided to take the next jump anyway. I hope a friend was able to tape so I can see why) But standard I crossed him into the wrong jump, not because I was lost but because I was tired and didn't get my cross in time. I had a blast with some friends and so did Dasher even with the heat and the rain.

P.S. Not to steal his thunder I will make Dora her own thread!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2:I love that boy. Great going Dasher


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

go team brown. nice work amanda and mr. dasher!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Dasher sure lives up to his name. 

I adore your furballs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love it when you post Dasher's achievements!!! You two are a great team!!!!! Agility...takes great team work. Congrats to you both!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Go, Dash, go! What a wonderful day for you, Amanda.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He is definitely living up to his name 

WTG, Dasher and Amanda! :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is the little man on a standard course. You can see his teeter is much better but still needs some work.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the video, looks like real pros, everyone having fun, can't wait until my girls are ready to play.....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonderful news and yes Dora needs her own thread..glad you thought of that!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got a cute picture of Dasher today


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cute! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nata (May 15, 2010)

Oh that pic of Dasher is awesome!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What an amazing duo. This is so impressive, Amanda.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This weekend the four of us went on a roadtrip to Alabama (meaning me and all 3 dogs including Isamonster!). We had some fun and I got into some fire ants (blisters all over my feet ugh!) Dasher received another Double Q and earned some Mach points as well. We also had our first non qualifying day because I was a dufus. Dasher said he will keep me and give me another chance though.

Isabelle did pretty well and no dogs were injured. Non were allowed to sniff her back either. She also was nice enough to not eat thru the crate this time and just unzipped it with her tongue 

And Dora, well she is just plain wonderful. 

[


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amanda, it's SO much fun watching you and Dash work together. Thanks for sharing!!!

Kodi is doing his first obedience Show and Go this weekend. _I'm_ not sure we're ready, but our trainers says we are... We'll see!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

good luck karen and if there are two rings at your training center and you can get someone working in the ring next to yours that is a good practice. I forgot about that when I took Dash into obedience trial and the second day as luck would have it, it was a golden retriever going over the jump to retrieve my heel free and Dasher clearly picked the more interesting one  But then again Dasher thinks all dogs are as in love with him as he is with them!


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations, that is wonderful, quite the athlete he is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> good luck karen and if there are two rings at your training center and you can get someone working in the ring next to yours that is a good practice. I forgot about that when I took Dash into obedience trial and the second day as luck would have it, it was a golden retriever going over the jump to retrieve my heel free and Dasher clearly picked the more interesting one  But then again Dasher thinks all dogs are as in love with him as he is with them!


Yes, fortunately we had the opportunity to practice in the ring next another dog at Rally Run-thoughs last week. He was on lead, but still, I think it was good practice. Also, because this is a Show and Go, I can feed him in the ring. I plan on bringing extra-specially good food, and doling it out with abandon during the heel free.<g>

We're also starting a new class this week where we will "take the show on the road", and the whole class will be doing obedience, but go from one new out door venue to another each week for the 7 weeks of the class. I think that should be GREAT distraction training for him!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My little man rocked again this weekend. Clean all weekend for 2 double Q's. It was a lot of tough handling and I was as equally proud of myself. On Saturday, I was the first dog to qualify (6 in front of me didn't). And this often makes me scatterbrained and forgetting those aren't my dogs and to concentrate on my dog and not get lost! I stuck to my gut and I didn't change anything I did. I led out past 3 jumps and Dash nailed it. I have been doing a running start in trials as we are working on consistency but I didn't see a better way to handle the beginning of the course. But very proud Dash didn't break it under pressure!

He is so amazingly in tune with me and he often knows what I am asking for even when I am not sure what I am asking for-lol!

And it finished his MASTER EXCELLENT JUMPERS title yesterday!!! Now he needs 2 more legs for his masters in standard and then the only title left is mach-eek!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:rockon: What a duo you are! Watch out, border collies: here comes Amanda & Dasher!!!


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

Hugh congratulations from Cody and Nina.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:clap2: :clap2: Congratulations Dash and Amanda.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> And it finished his MASTER EXCELLENT JUMPERS title yesterday!!! Now he needs 2 more legs for his masters in standard and then the only title left is mach-eek!


*Holy Smoke!!! Congratulations!!!! * That has to be some kind of record time to accomplish so much.

Are you entered in Perry this weekend? I am planning on going to have the girls officially measured and watch a little while.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!! The Fire Ants are bad this year. I am so happy for you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all. 

Sandi- It has been an amazing ride and I am still kind of shocked. I am hoping he finishes his MX at Perry (I will keep him if he doesn't though :eyebrows Let me know what day you are coming- I will be there all 4 eek! It is our first 4 day show and we are sharing a hotel with a dog person and he is gonna be all by himself (read that as Jim won't let me leave him with just Belle!!!) so I hope it isn't too much on him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amanda, you guys continue to just astound me! What a team you are. I know you give tons of the credit to Dasher, and I'm SURE he's a great dog, but he wouldn't be who he is without your strong skills. It takes two to get the job done.

When you finish with AKC, will you do some of the other venues too? Or will you "retire"... or start another puppy..:eyebrows:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

YEP, your Lil Man did rock, but so did his Mommy!!!! I know I sound like a broken record, but you both continue to astound me and make so proud. Congratulations again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Strong skills-hehehe! I barely keep from getting lost on the excellent jumpers course at this point! I don't think I will ever be finished with AKC. In the scheme of things- Dash is still a baby dog age wise ( 2 1/2!) so I hope we have a long time to play together. We may try other venues at some point but I prefer AKC and am really excited about some of the changes they are making to their regulations in Sept. We also need to get some more therapy dog and herding and maybe spend a few weekends just throwing some sticks-lol! Dash had his first tracking lesson and he seemed to enjoy that too.

I would take another pup from Kathy in a heart beat. I told my DH he could just call her and let her pick it but I think Dash was made to order for me 

Kathy- I am sending you an email as why Dasher's mommy doesn't rock lol!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For one who is totally clueless, and just starting with this stuff, why do you like AKC Agility best, and what changes are coming in Sept. that you're happy about?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First there are more shows around which makes it easier and more affordable. I also have a purebred dog that I chose, so why not (but I love they allow all americans now!) I like they really consider the dog too. They have the bigger distance in weave poles, they don't do some things that are considered to be physically more dangerous to the dogs as well. For the little dogs they are lowering the Aframe in Sept along with some other modifications (Belle has had trouble with that). 

I am also learning to handle my dog the best way right now so I am not into games at this point. Maybe in the future though. If there was a trial for another one locally that wasn't AKC I would consider it. I didn't do any of the other venues that allow food, etc but I didn't do that for obedience. For me, I would prefer to train at home or class until we are ready. But that is just me and my own dog!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You go girl!!! You and Dasher are a great team to watch. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Dasher. You are quite a team!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I'm not interested in games at this point either... Heck, we're WAY far away from even entering a trial. I'm just trying to figure out the why's and where for's of the various organizing bodies. Unlike your area, it seems to be pretty diverse in this area in terms of sanctioning bodies for trials. I just went on line and took a look at what was available in N.E. for the rest of the competition year. (and again, this was just a hypothetical exercise, because I doubt he'll do ANY this year)

In all of New England, there are:

15 AKC trials,
8 USDAA trials
2 TDAA trials
24 CPE trials 
8 NADAC trials

I was a little surprised, because for some reason I'd gotten it into my head that USDAA was the "big" one. - Not around here! The two TDAA trials are held at the same place, and quite close by. That facility also runs a bunch of the USDAA trials. 

So much to learn! (and that doesn't even count the work with the dog!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would think AKC is the biggest agility organization in the US but I could be wrong. I know you said before you picked Kodi to do agility with. Maybe think of what made you want to do agility or what you saw was fun before you wanted to get involved. For me and what I look for, I don't like to drive too far (unfortunately living in the middle of no where means I have to do at least 2 hours for most trials), I like to trial with friends (there is a lot of waiting in between runs) so I can talk dog all day long too-lol, I like other dog sports as well and I like to watch those. I guess I have always just done AKC as I was involved with AKC clubs and AKC breeds. 

With Kodi being bigger some of the other venues might be competitively better as where they break off height differently? That might be something you think about. I would talk to people in your area that compete as that is helpful for what venues are nicer (more crate space, good flooring, etc) too. As to trialing I am still learning a lot as we haven't even done it for a year so most venues are new for me and I am getting to see which ones I like best.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> With Kodi being bigger some of the other venues might be competitively better as where they break off height differently?


Actually, his height puts him at the same jump height for most of the organizations. (12") I think he'd jump 8" in CPE, and I know he would in TDAA, but TDAA only has two trials within 6 hours drive distance of us in the entire year. I don't THINK 12" will be too much for him... I'm just being cautious and taking it slow... he's still so young, I'd rather keep the jumps a little lower for now.



ama0722 said:


> I would talk to people in your area that compete as that is helpful for what venues are nicer (more crate space, good flooring, etc) too. As to trialing I am still learning a lot as we haven't even done it for a year so most venues are new for me and I am getting to see which ones I like best.


Around here, there are a number of indoor trials, but a LOT of them are outdoors on grass. I could deal with that too, if the weather was OK. (I was a fair-weather horse show person, so I don't see myself running around in the pouring rain with my dog!<g>) I've seen web sites, though, for some indoor places that look like they are horse riding rings used for the day for an agility trial. (rather than a rubber matted dog facility) I'm thinking a long haired (mostly) white Hav would come home absolutely FILTHY from one of those!!!<g>

I think your list of priorities is very similar to mine. (except that I don't have any agility friends (yet)) But I'm sure that by the time we are ready to trial, we will have made friends with other people in our classes, and we can all try to go to the same trials, at least to start with. I really want Leeann to start Trialing Riley (and Rumor when he's ready) then I'd have another Hav person to go with!<g> (of course, Riley is light years ahead of Kodi at this point!)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:rockon: DASHER and AMANDA ROCK!!! :rockon:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I always encourage people to at least try all of the venues that are available to them. Every one has something that is different and you really have to try them out to see what fits your style and goals. 

I love USDAA agility for the competitive aspect. TDAA is really challenging, especially with a fast dog. (Desilu can be off course before I have time to think.) CPE is a relaxed, fun environment. They all have a variety of games that require a diverse set of skills from the dog and handler. We also play ASCA which has fast flowing courses and really encourages (demands?) speed (and distance for gamblers). 

We're going to our first AKC trial next month (now that all of my dogs can finally play). What sucks about AKC, though, is that although there are 10-12 trials a year 10 minutes from my house in an A/C soccer arena, those clubs have chosen to continue to exclude mixed breeds from their trials. So we'll probably stick with the other organizations most fo the time. If I have to travel, I'm going to go to USDAA, TDAA, CPE or ASCA.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- I am gonna talk her into coming down here then! I can even bribe her husband with golf!!!

Leslie- I gotta get back out there where there are LOTS of trials and wonderful weather!!!

Margaret- It is interesting how different areas are with the mixed breeds. Down here, every AKC trial I have been to welcomes them. I have a lot of friends in different areas and I know a lot of the trials aren't accepting them they happen to fill up fast. We had our first trial that was waited listed the day after it opened but it was what you said in AC on a very nice soccer area!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Our local kennel club isn't allowing mixes even for obedience and lets face it - obedience never fills.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Margaret- that is interesting. I only belong to one kennel club who does conformation and obedience and when voting, everyone was very for it. Financially- any more entries are welcomed. Pretty shocking they wouldn't and I wonder what the reasoning is...


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I sent them what (I hope) was a polite email asking them to reconsider it for future trials. We'll see if I get a response.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

margaretandluigi said:


> What sucks about AKC, though, is that although there are 10-12 trials a year 10 minutes from my house in an A/C soccer arena, those clubs have chosen to continue to exclude mixed breeds from their trials. So we'll probably stick with the other organizations most fo the time. If I have to travel, I'm going to go to USDAA, TDAA, CPE or ASCA.


I can't believe that! That's horrible!!!

I don't know about AKC agility, but I know that the AKC obedience trials around hear are going out of their way to encourage mix-breed dogs. At a trial a stewarded for just after the rule change, they gave a ribbon to EVERY competitor in remembrance of the day, and had extra people standing around to help any new mix-breed people who were unsure of how things worked.

What are they afraid of? That those Border-Jack crosses are going to beat all their purebreds?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Karen- I am gonna talk her into coming down here then! I can even bribe her husband with golf!!!
> 
> *Leslie- I gotta get back out there where there are LOTS of trials and wonderful weather!!!*
> 
> Margaret- It is interesting how different areas are with the mixed breeds. Down here, every AKC trial I have been to welcomes them. I have a lot of friends in different areas and I know a lot of the trials aren't accepting them they happen to fill up fast. We had our first trial that was waited listed the day after it opened but it was what you said in AC on a very nice soccer area!


I'm waaaitiiiing....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think a nice letter might make them think or at least if they have to read it wake some people up! I know with obedience you have a lot of old school mind set but they won't have their trials if to play in if they are the only ones there!

Leslie- hold the school hostage for me?


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Apparently the welcoming spirit is not universal. Here's the response that I got... I guess my rescues and I will continue to spend our money elsewhere.



> Hello Margaret,
> I am sorry that you are disappointed in our decision. You have to understand that AKC is in financial trouble, and this is one way they hope to improve the situation. This decision was voted on at our May meeting, and the majority felt at this time. that it is not what they wanted. LCKC's Motto has always been.
> "For The Betterment of Purebred Dogs". We have nothing against mixed breeds, and hope you do well with any ventures. As I said, this decision may be reversed some day in the future, but not at this time. We offer our grounds to 4-H clubs to use, and most of them have mixed breeds, and will continue to allow them to have events there. Sincerely,
> Ron Caffo
> ...


At least he freely admits that AKC's only motivation is money.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another good weekend and we now have

Dasher MX which means dasher has his masters excellence standard title.

We picked up another 2 double Q's as well. There were some really technical handling sections at a really big trial. Very challenging and I have to say I am stunned at how well Dash and I really communicate at this point. Everything I was worried about including several things I have never done or seen in agility, he totally understood what I was asking for. We had a baby dog moment and a baby handler moment but his runs were all still very nice. Dash did a fly off on the dog walk (everyone thinks it was him having fun but I want to see the video big to see if I did something to cue it). My baby handling moment happened when I did a rear cross with Dash and threw my arm up so he took the outside jump which he should do when I do that with my arm-doh. But I was very happy with the weekend overall and we had a good time.

We have probably decided 4 days is too much for us. Dasher got pretty slow and tired by the last day. He still thinks agility is fun but so are all the other dogs, people, excitement at the trial and then sharing a hotel with a doggy roomate and trying to keep up with the big dogs in the field afterwards. Unfortunately the way the trial was run 2 of the 4 days our first run was at about 1pm and the other run around 7pm. So it makes for a very long day weekend for both of us.

While we were in southern GA, Dash discovered a new love of something other than cheeseburgers. I think he is embracing living in the south a bit! Here is some of our fun from the weekend.

BTW, Sandi and Smarty joined us one of the days and wee were able to visit with them. It is always nice to have buddies to visit with


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great Job and Congratulations Amanda and Dasher.*

I enjoyed watching and visiting this weekend.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!! Its so great you and Dasher have a good time even in the heat!!!!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations to both you and Dasher!!! Hope it wasn't too hot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay Dasher!!!


----------

